# XP compatible drivers for Dell Inspiron 580 Intel Core i3-530



## TheNeptune (Apr 15, 2010)

I bought a new Dell inspiron 580s PC which comes with Windows 7, but unfortunately my office applications will work only in windows xp, hence I had to change to xp. Now the problem started with the drivers supplied with the PC not supporting XP, and Dell because they supplied with Windows 7, say they cannot support.

Now I couldn't find drivers for "audio device on high definition audio bus and Video controller." Kindly help me find drivers for these.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please do this Right click My Computer > Properties > Hardware Tab > Device Manager > Right click the device you want to view > Properties > Details Tab > Select Hardware Id from the list.
and post the info


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/features/windows-xp-mode


----------

